# cheap flights



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shamelessly nicked from another forum







I've just woken up the entire block laughing!!


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hahahaha that was brilliant and it made my morning!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Guess what I'm gong to be sending out to all my friends and relatives!!:lol:
Sooooo ound:funny xabia, thanks for posting.:bounce:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

more more more


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brilliant!

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have you ever had a pillow flight on a plane????
Dailymotion - Pillow Fight in Lufthnasa airplane! - a ?????? video


----------

